# electric fence ideas



## sixofus09 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have pallets for fence, but I want to have electric inside to stop from rooting under it.  Im going to expand as they age.  Im starting with a 40' x 40' area.  Ill run 3 lines, so its small for now.  I want a charger that I can expand on.  This one will hold no more than 3 acres.  I would like a solar system, but we cant have everything.  I can run cords from one of my sheds though the trees out back to the charge if needed.  Im all ears to any ideas.  I just see a lot of chargers and solar systems, and would like to hear from people that have tried some.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## sixofus09 (Dec 2, 2011)

no one... really??


----------



## dwbonfire (Dec 2, 2011)

I just made my pig pen from pallets and put one strand of wire on the inside 8" from the ground. I tied thier wire into the horse fence, which is heated by a solar charger for up to 25 miles. My tester says my fence is getting 5000 volts or more. If your using just wire you can probably get away with a 10 mile charger for the 3 acres you will eventually fence. Wire is the easiest to heat, and it depends on how many strands you have too. I cant think of how much wire you would use fencing 3 acres with 3 strands, but I cant imagine its more than 10 miles of wire.

I visited a farm that had some 400 lb hogs that stayed behind ONE strand of hot barbed wire. I couldnt believe they respected just a strand, but they can sense the vibration in the wire when its hot so they wont mess with it, and if they do, they wont again!


----------



## sixofus09 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I never worked with the stuff so I'm clue less.  I started running 250' of wire out back to my sheds.  I really do want the solar powered one.  I was just told that the batteries don't last and the solar power is too weak for them.  I was guessing if I get one that is made for a larger area, and use it on a small area if that would work.  They do cost a lot.  I already bought the wire to run out back so I might just use one of those for now.  I can get a solar one later, and test it out.  I will need the power to my sheds no matter what so that isn't a big deal.  Some of the solar units are around the mid $200 -300 range.  They are around 14 weeks now.  I'm going to start them in a small area for now.  Maybe make an ally to a larger area to test out if they respect the electric fence.  I figure if I make an  area large enough for the four of them so they don't get bored I will be okay.  I rather find out now when they are small then when they get bigger.  For being so small they are STRONG.  Once again thanks for your input.


----------

